
After 16 Years Firefox fixes Shift+Mousewheel for Horizontal Scrolling - nachtigall
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=143038
======
482794793792894
This isn't exactly a bugfix. It was a feature request and one that conflicted
with another feature (Shift+Mousewheel to go back and forth in browsing
history; has now been moved to Alt+Mousewheel).

